# Show Us Your Kelpies



## PhilK (Apr 4, 2009)

G'day all! Just wondering if anybody out there owns kelpies? I'm looking at getting one at the start of next year when I move out.. a red and tan male preferably and would love to see photos and hear opinions on them!


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 4, 2009)

MWUAHHAHAHAHAHAH! You asked for it....

This is Binka She will be 4 years old on October 17th. She is obviously a black & tan, and both her parents were black and tan, but she had one red and tan brother in the litter.












She is EXTREMELY energetic, and if you decide to get a Kelpie you will need to be able to give it a lot of attention. 

We live on 2 acres, and Binka has about an acre to run free on, we go for runs as often as I can get her out of the yard due to work, and I also do flyball with her....

www.flyball.org.au

If you have time to do something like that, or agility then its a good thing. Also obedience classes are a must. they are extremely intelligent dogs and need to have something to do at all times.

Um..... Binka was $90 out of the trading post from Brendale as a pup, her mum was registered pedigree and her dad is working bred, and in the looks department she is very much working bred Kelpie. But if you are looking at pedigree you are probably going to spend $250 upwards (way upwards).
A lot of Kelpies get surrendered to RSPCA etc as they are too energetic for their owners, and people don't realise that. They just think its a cute little puppy, but then the puppy gets destructive as it is bored.

So all in all I love my Kelpie, and so does my fence guy. He was very upset to find out that she was desexed, as he was hoping for a puppy!! But my dad does know a guy that breeds Kelpies just north of Brisbane, but they are registered pedigree and are a bit pricey I think.
But if you'd like any help, let me know and I'll see what I can do for you... 

ps. don't teach it to play fetch, it will NEVER leave you alone!!!!!


----------



## PhilK (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply she is gorgeous! Yeah I know they need a LOT of work.. That's why I haven't bought on yet - I have zero yard and not much time so it wouldn't be far on the animal.

Next year we're moving to Gatton so I will most likely have a decent yard, and take the dog with me to uni etc. When I'm a working vet it will come with me everywhere! Just doing my research before I dive into a purchase, so thanks very much for the advice.

I have heard they are very intelligent, and learn commands very quickly. My mate has a Koolie x Kelpie and reckons he hardly has to teach the pup - it learns that fast. Great stock dogs too, apparently


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a kelpie cross smooth collie male dog named Zappa ,he is going on 14 this year THE BEST DOG ever..so intelligent and placid..if I ever want to introduce a new pet to the family ,it doesnt matter what size or what type ,I say to Zappa "baby " and he knows he has to be very gentle ,my kids use to put pet rats ,birds lizards etc on Zappa and he would stay still and watch over the little pet ..I am gonna miss my boy when his time comes ..they do need heaps of exercise and stimulation otherwise they can get "naughty"  all the best in getting your pooch ..


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 4, 2009)

And some more.... HEHE






And some when she was a cute little puppy!!! Look at her next to the peg! SHE WAS SO LITTLE!!!!!


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 4, 2009)

yes very good stock dogs. Binka has never been trained to herd, and yet she rounds up the chickens for us, and when we went on holidays she rounded up the cows there!!!! lol. 

I barely ever do any training with Binka. I taught her how to sit in the first day I had her home (8 weeks old) and if I teach her new tricks now (like play dead) it normally takes me about 15 minutes. And then you can go months without doing something with her but she will remember. 

She broke her toe playing fetch, so we were out of flyball action for a few months, and as soon as we went back she was in the comps and winning. TOO SMART FOR HER OWN GOOD! 

Just remember that Kelpies normally live longer than some other breeds, as they really don't have any genetic diseases specific to their breed, as they are bred for work and not looks. So if all goes well you will more than likely have this dog for about 14-16 years. And trust me, they don't get any less energetic with age!!! lol. We have a 14 year old Kelpie still doing flyball, and running 104 feet in 5 seconds flat!!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 4, 2009)

THE BEST DOG EVER........he is beautiful


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 4, 2009)

aww RBB he is cute. With his little grey moustache around his nose. you can tell just by the photo that he would be a very gentle dog...


----------



## PhilK (Apr 4, 2009)

...God I want next year to come! Hahaha


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 4, 2009)

lol. good things come to those who wait!! but for the moment just put in a lot of research to the breed and places that you could possibly get one from.
we used to live on a little house block, probably much like yours, and we have only just moved to 2 acres 2 months ago. So it is possible for a kelpie to be happy in a house block, you just need to put in a lot of runs, playing fetch, obedience, giving them treat toys etc....
so really you could get one now, and i'm not telling you to rush, i'm just saying if you have the time and energy now, you could always get one now as it will be a puppy and won't be able to do a lot of exercise yet anyway due to its growing bones.... 
the decision is in your hands!!


----------



## PhilK (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't get one now - don't have enough money or time. I'm at uni every day from early til late, and this year is the hardest year for us so it wouldn't be fair on the dog. Will definitely keep doing my research.

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Scragly (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats my Kelpie x Cockaspaniel Pippi she is very tame but does have a lot of energy and needs to be taken on walks often but it is worth it.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Heres a picture of my Kelpie cross Shepherd,the one on right.On our daily walk she will run everywhere and still wants more,not like the other fluffy one,the missus dog.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 4, 2009)

here are some more pics of Zappa the kelpie x smooth collie..


----------



## Kurama (Apr 4, 2009)

Tilly.


----------



## Kurama (Apr 4, 2009)

Tara.


----------



## SnapKitten (Apr 6, 2009)

This is Mj (Mary-Jane), she is a Kelpie X who's nearly a year old. I got her from the rspca at chirstmas time.


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 6, 2009)

This is our boy Shadow. He is Kelpie x Pomeranian Spitz.
Best 25 bucks we have spent. Only ever goes to the vet once a year for his shots. Unlike Maggie who is Border Collie x Rottie, she unfortunately will die before her time. The seller wanted to give his brother to us but we thought 2 males would be trouble.


----------



## christo (Apr 7, 2009)

Yelka (Red) and Che (Black and Tan).

Yelka's sire is Spicer's Wonderdorg (Australian Cattle musteringChampion or something along those lines). Che is a Heeler/Kelpie cross from the RSPCA.

Best dogs ever, except for the barking. And the excercise (it keeps me fit, but on a wet cold day when you really don't feel like a run kelpies are not very sympathetic to your needs).


----------



## christo (Apr 7, 2009)

Raven said:


> Tara.



Let me guess - Tara is waiting for you to throw a ball? Looks all too familiar. Beautiful dog!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 7, 2009)

SnapKitten said:


> This is Mj (Mary-Jane), she is a Kelpie X who's nearly a year old. I got her from the rspca at chirstmas time.


 

Beautiful dog! And go the RSPCA! Good on you for going there. Our Stumpie Tailed Cattle Dog X came from the RSPCA.


----------



## christo (Apr 7, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> yes very good stock dogs. Binka has never been trained to herd, and yet she rounds up the chickens for us, and when we went on holidays she rounded up the cows there!!!! lol.



Yelka is the same. She used to help me round the chooks up with no training at all. And she was so gentle with the chooks we could leave them out all day with her while we we at work. Che on the other hand..... let's just say the chooks can't be let out anymore. He finds them fun to chase and tasty too!


----------



## Slytherin (Apr 7, 2009)

Our Kelpie X Border collie, Bonnie is the best dog we've had.  She was an RSPCA bought dog who chose Dad! She has the best of both worlds with two intelligent breeds in her. Sometimes I reckon she's too smart for her own good...LOL.:lol: She seems to be always plotting on how to con someone out of their food or how to get someone to play with her. She now 10 and still carries on like a pup with so much energy (I wish I had that much energy!!)

Bonnie rounds up the chooks as well! I love that as it saves me running after them if you have to put them away in a hurry such as when there's a storm coming.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 7, 2009)

what about a koolie? These are an awsome dog and great markings and colours...and predominantly kelpie!!

http://www.australian-koolies.info/

here are my two girls..


----------



## PhilK (Apr 7, 2009)

My mate just got a koolie x border collie.. He's pretty cool.
I've always wanted a pure bred kelpie, so I don't think I can be convinced out of them hahah - plus I'm not the biggest fan on the coat colours of koolies.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 7, 2009)

PhilK said:


> My mate just got a koolie x border collie.. He's pretty cool.
> I've always wanted a pure bred kelpie, so I don't think I can be convinced out of them hahah - plus I'm not the biggest fan on the coat colours of koolies.


 
Thats good that you know what you want. And you are putting in some research and will be ready.
My dog before Binka was a bullmastiff x and she was extremely big and AGGRESSIVE! so once she was gone and I was ready for a new dog I was on the internet on a page that listed EVERY BREED OF DOG EVER! I went through every letter of the alphabet and had it down to....
a) Kelpie
b) Boxer?? (how different from a kelpie)
c) Great Dane (how very different from a kelpie)

So now I am so happy that I chose my Kelpie, as I'd be lost without her (and she was only $90), and I'm sure that you will be very happy with your little one too.


----------

